# Model portrait



## 53cent (Jun 28, 2012)

Portrait by Ismar Basic, on Flickr

What do you think?


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 28, 2012)

I think she needs to eat a double bacon cheeseburger everyday for at least a month. My god, she's so thin!

As for the photo: Well, the emaciated look is striking. The sclera of her eyes makes me wonder if the WB isn't off a little. The magenta seems high overall. Her eyes need more light, however - they have some stunning colour but it's too difficult to see (at least for me). I love the light and shadows on her skin- very subtle and beautiful. The messy hair contrasts interestingly with the unnaturally perfect makeup. Great DOF. Very nice photo.


----------



## 53cent (Jun 28, 2012)

Jaemie, first of all thank you for the helpfull comment about the photo. I don't agree with you about her being too thin. Imagine her being pretty fat, NOBODY would say anything about that because it would be rude, so why is it okay to make such an inapropriate comment about her being too thin without knowing her or the rest of her body? She is a fashion model for the dutch agency Max Models and is very healthy, eats 6 times a day and works out 5 times a week. So I think people in general should think about this when they're about to say that someone's too thin.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 28, 2012)

53cent said:


> Jaemie, first of alles thank you for the helpfull comment about the photo. I don't agree with you about her being too thin. Imagine her being pretty fat, NOBODY would say anything about that because it would be rude, so why is it okay to make such an inapropriate comment about her being too thin without knowing her or the rest of her body? She is a fashion model for the dutch agency Max Models and is very healthy, eats 6 times a Day and works out 5 times a week. So I think people in general should think about this when they're about to say that someone's too thin.



Well, perhaps the "cheeseburger" comment was a bit too flip. But...

You asked, "What do you think?" 

She is the subject of the photo and, as such, her extremely thin appearance is what first strikes me. To me, it's the focus of attention, it's what the photo is telling me. The way the photo is composed and executed seems to emphasize the thinness of her neck and her facial tissues. You haven't shown us "the rest of her body," or her exercising or eating. You've chosen only to show her head and neck. If you had photographed an obese person in such a way as to draw the same attention to his/her obesity, I think it would be the same situation and be fair to comment accordingly. So, no, I don't see my comments as being inappropriate in this context. I understand my words might not be politically correct under other circumstances, but this is an art forum and I feel we should be able to freely express such opinions when they are integral to the art at hand.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree with Jaemie.

 The first thought that comes to my mind is: how can such a thin neck even support such a huge head ?


----------



## 53cent (Jun 28, 2012)

I totally agree with you that you can and should express your opinions and especially when someone's asking for it. 
I  replied on your initial comment and still stand by it (as a reply on  your first comment). However, if you would've said it like you did in  your 2nd comment, I would not have said anything about the thinness,  because you explain it very well and it's obviously your view on my  picture. Although your view on extremely thin is very different than mine. I don't mind that people don't like my pictures or that they say anything bad about it or the model, I mean I post it on the internet and therefore I know that there will be people that like it, but also people that don't. It's just the fact that people say that someone's too thin so easily that bothers me, because it's basically the same thing saying someone's too fat, but that is considered way more offensive.


----------



## 53cent (Jun 28, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> I agree with Jaemie.
> 
> The first thought that comes to my mind is: how can such a thin neck even support such a huge head ?



I get to see alot of high fashion models, because the model in the picture is one and I'm with her alot and almost every fashion model has a thin neck like that and it's not near close to being too thin. But then again, I understand that some people might look at it that way, especially when you don't get to see alot of fashion models and pictures.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 28, 2012)

Indeed, I like the photo. As I said, the light and shadows are beautiful. And I think it's provocative, though perhaps not for the reasons you expected. 

(Also, for what it's worth, I'm somewhat fat and should lay off the double cheeseburgers!  )


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 28, 2012)

I thought this was a photography forum?


----------



## jake337 (Jun 28, 2012)

Definitely not too thin.  We are all individuals with individual body, mind and soul.

Wonderful lighting, makeup and post production.  Perhaps this nice lighting could be making her appear "thin".  You know, that is he job of a portrait photographer, to make their subject look their best.  Her collar bones are barely protruding.  Sign of good health.


Next someone will rip on her for having a near symmetrical face.....


Sad.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 28, 2012)

What first strikes me is her eyes aren't bright. Other than that the image looks pretty good


----------



## kundalini (Jun 28, 2012)

The shadow side seems to have a red tint to it.  Beautiful model and looks healthy to me.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shortpants (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice job :thumbup: Nothing bad to say about this pic for sure. 

Of course she's thin, she's a model. Doesn't mean she's unhealthy. Not to mention it's a head and shoulders shot, having dainty features and no double chin doesn't equal skinny body necessarily.


----------



## 53cent (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments people!!
The right side (for the viewer) is definitely a bit on the red side, this is because the light was coming from the left and next to her right side were a couple big red doors, that reflected that redness. I did remove alot of it in photoshop until it looked good to me. The little red that's still there doesn't bother me . Thanks again!


----------



## john5189 (Jun 28, 2012)

A person that beautiful does not need to live by the same rules as us mere mortals, and that includes the rules newton made up about gravity.

Thin neck, if it was well balanced it could rest on a pin's head.

She dont look too thin to me, not wasted or drug mashed


----------



## ghache (Jun 28, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> 53cent said:
> 
> 
> > Jaemie, first of alles thank you for the helpfull comment about the photo. I don't agree with you about her being too thin. Imagine her being pretty fat, NOBODY would say anything about that because it would be rude, so why is it okay to make such an inapropriate comment about her being too thin without knowing her or the rest of her body? She is a fashion model for the dutch agency Max Models and is very healthy, eats 6 times a Day and works out 5 times a week. So I think people in general should think about this when they're about to say that someone's too thin.
> ...




LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.

reallllly?

Id rather see photos like this every day than see bad framed photos of hanging breast !?!?!?


----------



## ghache (Jun 28, 2012)

This photo is perfect.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 28, 2012)

Blairg said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen much, much naturally thinner women.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyway -  I like the photo. . . She's the same model that you posted of a pic of a few weeks back where she looked "broken", right?   I think it could be interesting to literally crop it in half. Does that make sense?  I would show - but I do not want to violate your "my photos are not ok to edit".  

What I do not like is the grainy bits of makeup on her forehead. I think I would smooth that a bit more.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyways, the main problem with a  few posters in this thread is that they are judging the subject and not how they where photographed.  If one thinks the subjects looks to thin, which can be a reasonable opinion, they should add how the OP might try to use lighting and angles to negate those effects.  I've seen none of this yet.The same tricks that can make a heavy set women seem thinner can make a thin women seem extra thin and vice versa...


----------



## 53cent (Jun 28, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Anyway -  I like the photo. . . She's the same model that you posted of a pic of a few weeks back where she looked "broken", right?   I think it could be interesting to literally crop it in half. Does that make sense?  I would show - but I do not want to violate your "my photos are not ok to edit".
> 
> What I do not like is the grainy bits of makeup on her forehead. I think I would smooth that a bit more.



I think I understand what you mean! But my pictures are the end result of sometimes even up to 6 hours in photoshop and they are something that I like and enjoy watching to. Ofcourse I ask people what they think, but that's maybe for future pictures. So making them different from what they already are would be awkward for me, but I do appreciate the idea! 

Thanks for pointing out the makeup. This time I kept it more natural than normal though, maybe next time there will be more smoothing .


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 28, 2012)

She has a thin neck, but as far as collarbones go, they don't look like they're about to pop through her skin. She looks thin and healthy.

As others have mentioned, the shadows are a bit on the pink side. I noticed that her eyes are a bit uneven, she may have a bit of a lazy eye; not your doing (unless you're MUA too), but the heavy eye liner does not help to conceal that.


----------



## 53cent (Jun 28, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> She has a thin neck, but as far as collarbones go, they don't look like they're about to pop through her skin. She looks thin and healthy.
> 
> As others have mentioned, the shadows are a bit on the pink side. I noticed that her eyes are a bit uneven, she may have a bit of a lazy eye; not your doing (unless you're MUA too), but the heavy eye liner does not help to conceal that.



Thanks for the comment!!
She did have a lazy eye that day haha, hay fever was also a problem.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 28, 2012)

I too have a slightly noticeable lazy eye when tired. Only reason I ever see it in someone else.


----------



## Overread (Jun 28, 2012)

Posts removed - thread opened. 
Continue on people - though please remember to remain respectful to the photographer and the model when commenting.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 28, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> Posts removed - thread opened.
> Continue on people - though please remember to remain respectful to the photographer and the model when commenting.



Thank you Overread...glad to see blatantly hurtful comments removed. No place for that here IMHO.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 28, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Thank you Overread...glad to see blatantly hurtful comments removed. No place for that here IMHO.


Yeah, but I'm still gonna ignore the little bugger even though that post was pulled as well.  Heck, I even wished him a nice day FFS.


----------



## PhotoBrody (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll start off by saying I'm viewing this on my iPhone. But, here are my thoughts, not crazy about the red on her left side. As far as your edits, very nice, maybe a touch of skin smoothing though? Her eyes look great, nice color in them. Keep up the good work my man.


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 29, 2012)

Quite simply, I think it's a gorgeous photo of a gorgeous woman.  Well done!


----------



## Overread (Jul 7, 2012)

*thread cleaned - again*

Guys I'm all for debates on the portrayal of human form in photography and the like. But it is very poor form to do so in such a direct manner in another thread, when the content of the debate could be said to be unfairly weighted toward the photographer and model. 
I would have split the thread, however the opening posts would lack full context if starting a new thread on their own. Please feel free to restart the discussion (in a polite manner of course) in a separate thread (say oh in the discussions section).


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

OK. I might have gotten political towered the end - but I did start by commenting on the image itself, and my comments to the effect have likewise been removed.

I mean, what am I supposed to say: "good job! you found a skinny model!" derp.

I don't really understand why you guys are "protecting" this thread so much. Plenty of threads just get closed and never spoken of again. Why is there such an interest in keeping this one alive?


----------



## shefjr (Jul 7, 2012)

I know nothing of the technicalities of portrait photography. But, I can tell you I find this photo appealing to look at. You're blessed to have someone like that around to take photos of.


----------



## mommy-medic (Jul 7, 2012)

IMO her eyes need some catchlights of sparkle to them.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Jul 7, 2012)

I actually like the picture. She does not look too thin at all. I'm surprised actually that her agency lets her have that much weight on her and doesn't want her to be thinner than that. I love her eyes...they are captivating. Part of me wishes there was even light coming from the other side and part of me actually likes the red tint on the right side. I think the eyes are lit fine because I am still quite drawn to them and I don't feel like I'm searching the darkness to see them.


----------



## 53cent (Jul 7, 2012)

TenaciousTins said:


> I actually like the picture. She does not look too thin at all. I'm surprised actually that her agency lets her have that much weight on her and doesn't want her to be thinner than that. I love her eyes...they are captivating. Part of me wishes there was even light coming from the other side and part of me actually likes the red tint on the right side. I think the eyes are lit fine because I am still quite drawn to them and I don't feel like I'm searching the darkness to see them.



She actually needs to lose 1,5 inch off of her hips within 4-5 weeks, so yeah she's working on that.

Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, that is crazy. And that is the reason I will never be a model  She's beautiful!


----------



## cayto (Jul 7, 2012)

I like the photo. The model, in my opinion is beatiful, have a beatiful eyes, like her red lips! 

One point i think its negative is, a little too much makeup on her forehead. Another one, more promiscuous is, i dont like very much the jersey :mrgreen: The color is ok, but...needs anothe style!

It's a very nice shoot, and one more thing...i love her hair :thumbup:


----------

